# Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?



## ~Michi~ (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Und zwar suche ich nach einer geeigneten Rute für das Schleppen am Forellenteich (Barweiler Mühle). Zur Zeit habe ich noch nicht sehr viel Auswahl was die Ruten betrifft. Ich habe 2 YAD Florida (Steckruten) mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60g und einer Länge von 2.10m. Eine YAD Paris (Telerute) mit 10-30g Wurfgewicht und ebenfalls einer Länge von 2.10m. Ich würde sagen das diese Ruten schonmal ganz weg fallen wegen der geringen Länge, bei den 2 YAD Florida Ruten ist auch das Wurfgewicht wohl viel zu hoch.

Zur Zeit benutze ich folgende Ruten die aber sicher auch alles andere als gut geeignet sind denke ich, reichen werden sie wahrscheinlich schon. Die erste Rute die ich bisher noch nicht verwendet habe was ich aber jetzt nachholen möchte ist eine ZEBCO Fulda Classic 30 (Telerute) mit einer Länge von 3.60m und einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30g, diese Rute würde ich vorrübergehend zum Schleppen verwenden auch wenn sie hierfür nicht gerade die handlichste ist so dürfte die Länge und das Wurfgewicht jedoch ausreichend sein. Als zweite Rute die ich stationär fische mit Pose oder meist auf Grund ist von Byron (Telerute) und hat eine Länge von 2.60m und ein Wurfgewicht von 30-60g.

Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne eine optimale Schlepprute zulegen so das ich dann als Zweitrute die ZEBCO Fulda Classic 30 fischen kann. Denn als stationär gefischte Rute (Grund, Pose) ist diese am Forellenteich sicher sehr gut.

Die Schlepprute sollte allerdings nicht zu teuer sein ich denke mal so 80€ ist das Maximum lieber wären mir so um die 60€. Bisher habe ich 3 Ruten die mir gefallen gefunden, leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung ob die Ruten etwas taugen oder ob ich lieber zu einer anderen greifen sollte.

Als erstes ist das die etwas teurere Tubertini KMR Matchrute mit einer länge von 3.90m und einem Wurfgewicht von 3-15g. Bei der Beschreibung steht halt das es eine sehr gute Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich ist. Kostenpunkt 79.95€.






Die Preiswertere Variante ist die Balzer Diablo II Sbiro 25, diese Rute gibt es in den Längen von 3.30m-3.90m ich habe allerdings mal gehört das diese Rute mit 3.60m die beste Aktion haben soll, deshalb habe ich mir diese Rute auch in dieser länge zu kaufen gedacht. Kostenpunkt 47.95€.





Auch noch interessant finde ich die Balzer Diabolo II Match, allerdings ist bei dieser Rute kein Wurfgewicht angegeben?. Diese Rute hat eine Länge von 3.90m und 4.20m wobei ich wenn zu der 3.90m greifen würde. Kostenpunkt 52.95€.




Vieleicht kann mir ja wer genaueres zu diesen Ruten sagen oder aber hat einen anderen Tip. Wie gesagt sollte es eine Perfekte Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich sein, da ich lange Zeit freude an der Rute haben möchte.

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe #h.


----------



## Logo (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Hiho ich benutze einmal die SPRO Exlcu Match 3,90Meter 5-15 Gramm und die Browning Club Match XL 3,9M mit 6-12 Gramm - beide Ruten sind supi. 
Die Browning ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (ca. 60 Euro) echt gut die SPRO liegt bei knapp 100 Euro ist auch gut aber man merkt nicht allzu große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden. 

gruss Logo


----------



## ~Michi~ (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Hallo Logo,

Die Browning habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt, allerdings hab ich das ganze dann verworfen gehabt weil die Browning irgendwie so einen shice aussehenden Griff hat |supergri. Sieht der in Natur auch so komisch aus wie hier auf dem Bild:





Von den Daten scheint sie ja auch sehr gut zu sein und ich hab auch auf vielen Seiten nur positives gelesen, nur der Griff stört mich halt ein wenig |uhoh:.

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei den 2 Ruten mit einer Länge von 3.90m und 12g Wurfgewicht, die eine kostet 57.95€ und die andere 62.95€. Ausser dem Gewicht von der Rute kann ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied sehen?.

http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/42bc79e9000d458d271ec33c7eaf06dc/Product/View/96226&2E85&2E585


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Hi....

Ich habe ne Feederrute....und wenn ich mal (selten) am Forellenteich unterwegs bin, dann ist diese meiner Meinung nach ideal....Vor allen dingen, kann man diese für viele andere Angelmethoden einsetzen.....
Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.
Und schreck nicht vor dem Wurfgewicht zurück, das sagt eigentlich recht wenig in der Steiffigkeit


----------



## Logo (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

also meine browning hat komischerweise ein etwas anderes Griffteil. Zwar nicht so schön wie eine Gummikappe am Ende aber verkraftbar 
Ich hab nur mal gelesen, dass die XXL eine etwas kräftigere Variante sein soll.


----------



## Logo (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

ich glaub die haben bei askari die syntec access als bild angegeben bin mir nicht sicher aber die Club Match Ruten haben einen roten Schriftzug über dem Browning. Den kann ich auf dem Bild nicht erkennen.


----------



## ~Michi~ (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Hallo Logo,

Na das sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, schaut auf dem Bild ähnlich wie die Tubertini Rute aus nur das diese noch mehr Schwarz am Griff hat. Ich hab mal versucht die Rute auf der Seite von Browning selber zu finden nur leider ohne Erfolg, dass einzigste was ich gefunden hab über Browning ist eine Seite mit lauter Schusswaffen drauf und die will ich ja nicht wirklich |supergri.

Hat Browning denn keine Seite wo die ganzen Angelgerätschaften drauf sind?.

Die XL ist also die feinere Rute im Gegensatz zu der XXL, zu welcher Rute würdest du mir denn dann Raten um am Forellenteich zu Schleppen, lieber die feinere XL oder die XXL?. Ich glaube das die XL sogar noch einen Tick teurer ist als die XXL aber ich würde wohl eher zur XL tendieren oder?.


----------



## Logo (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Hi

die Ruten kannst du dir hier anschauen.
Kann dir leider keinen Tipp geben ob xl oder eher xxl da ich die Ruten leider nicht beide in der Hand hatte #c Würd aber zur 3,90 Meter Variante tendieren. 
Die Sbiros die ich zum schleppen nehme haben meist nicht viel mehr als 12 Gramm Gewicht (max. 15) und damit wirft man gut weit mit der Rute.


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

Also ich würde zu einer "reinrassigen" Troutbaiter raten.
Ich finde die Berkley Troutbaiter ganz gut. Auch wenn sie nich sooo viele Ringe hat ist die Rute sehr gut zu Fischen. Es ist ne Telerute


----------



## drogba (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Schleppen am Forellenteich?*

hi ja also mit tubertini liegste immer richtig was das forrellen angeln angeht .könnte dir noch sachen von trabucci empfehlen aber das geht ins geld.


----------

